# Dosing EI causing Cloudy water?



## tommyleestaples (17 Mar 2010)

I have had my tank set up for about two weeks now and the water was cloudy and hasnt cleared. I was running the external filter with Purigen in which I have now taken out. The tank is quite heavily planted and has no fish in it at present. 

I was wondering if the cloudy water it due to a bacterial bloom then should I half or not be dosing using the EI Method. Would this affect it?


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Mar 2010)

Hi,
   Sometimes the micro mix can cause a little bit of clouding but I really wouldn't worry about it. Sometime it takes a while to clear. The bigger the tank the longer it takes. Just concentrate on plant health and the water will clear eventually. 2 weeks is nothing in the life of a tank. Do frequent water changes and you'll be OK.

Cheers,


----------



## tommyleestaples (17 Mar 2010)

Okay thanks for the advice. My plants seem healthy at the moment I am seeing new shots and leaves. I hope to get my CO2 fixed soon so that should make a difference. Eventually will the water turn clear?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Mar 2010)

tommyleestaples said:
			
		

> Eventually will the water turn clear?


Yes.


----------



## nry (17 Mar 2010)

I found that the micro (macro?) EI powders made my water cloudy.  In the end I started using Tropica Plant Nutrition instead and this was fine.  The chelators in some powders cause the cloudiness in certain waters, whereas that in e.g. Tropica is different hence doesn't cause the same issues.

If the cloudiness doesn't sort itself out in a few weeks then you could try switching the micro (macro?) powders for something like Tropica Plant Nutrition.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Mar 2010)

You cannot dose EI macros and micros at the same time or it will cloud the water, you need to dose macro and micros on alternate days to prevent this. Or you can make an all in one solution and adding Ascorbic Acid and Potassium Sorbate to the rest of the salts before you mix the Trace as per JamesC guide: http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/allinone.htm


----------



## tommyleestaples (18 Mar 2010)

I dont dose them at the same time. I am following the EI dosing method as listed on theplantedtank.co.uk. I am dosing on alternate days.


----------



## spider72 (18 Mar 2010)

I think dosing macro and micro at the same day is not so bad, and many folks do it. While in the tank they are strongly diluted and don't react too much. Much worst is keeping micro and macro in one solution (Fe - PO4 reactions) because of solution concentration. Also some role can play kind of chelator used for iron - I think, as TPN+ is combining Fe and PO4 in one solution.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Mar 2010)

Cloudiness is not easy to get rid off.. 

You may have to look at what you got on your filter, the pads may be too coarse and let small particles thru.


----------



## JamesC (18 Mar 2010)

It doesn't make much difference if you dose the macros and traces on alternate days or the same day as the phosphate is in the water anyway. As your water is very hard you may have cloudiness problems if you use an EDTA based trace mix like what Aqua Essentials or Fluidsensor sell. The answer is to use a different trace that uses HEEDTA like Tropica's TPN or for a DIY solution look at this thread - http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10281. This is what I now use and is extremely good.

Cloudiness canalso be caused by a baterial bloom or if it has a green tint to it then it is an algae bloom.

James


----------



## tommyleestaples (18 Mar 2010)

I use trace mix plus from Aquaessentials. Which I make a stock solution with. My water is very hard im based in Mottingham. 

There was a white cloudiness which looked like a bacterial bloom, but then I took out the Purigen and there doesnt seem to be much of a white cloudiness more like a yellow tint which could be from the bogwood and redmoor root wood. The reason I used Purigen in the first place was to remove the tannins maybe I should put it back.


----------



## tommyleestaples (18 Mar 2010)

I have just filled a see thru bottle up with water from my tank and it looks really clear doesnt seem to be discoloured or anything.


----------



## gzylo (19 Mar 2010)

Hi

I do dose macro and micro every day and never had cloudy water because of it.


----------



## tommyleestaples (20 Mar 2010)

How hard is your water though? The issue seems to be with people who have hard water.


----------

